# My own brother experiencing ID10T error!



## TrippyTom (Sep 27, 2005)

My brother has been pestering me to look at his computer and see if I can fix some things on it every time he's on the phone with me.  Well, he cornered me again while I was visiting him this past weekend, so I finally gave in and checked it.

He was complaining that his left speaker hasn't worked for a very long time (like 6 months or so) and his printer wasn't working at all.  After about 5 minutes, I showed him why:
 The left speaker was plugged into the back of the PC in some random slot on the sound card INSTEAD OF the right speaker.
 There was an error that said exactly what was wrong with the printer (but apparently he never bothered to read it).  He had the wrong color cartridge in it.  I removed it and it printed in black and white fine.
This is yet another example of the fact that people don't read.


----------



## Barrie Davidson (Sep 27, 2005)

Love the subject line!!!


----------



## Felix Atagong (Sep 29, 2005)

I purchased a sales management database more than 10 years ago from a British company. On the disks was written the code to activate the program, but that refused to work.

As it was quite expensive I took the phone to insult that lousy #&#&#& of a sales person who had sold me that crap. The secretary asked me who I wanted to speak to. So I took the letter from the company to find the name of the sales guy... and found out that he had written that the code on the disks was not the right one. In fact the (latest version of the) program was so new that the code hadn't been implemented yet. I just had to fill in a simple 0 (zero) to make the thing work.

So when the salesman took the phone I didn't know what to say, so I congratulated him with his new product...


----------



## Cbrine (Sep 30, 2005)

At least you read it before you got the salesman on the line, instead of after!!  

Cal


----------

